# New Rep shop in SUFFOLK?



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

This may sound odd but on my husbands recent visit to our bank manageress she asked if I knew that A new Reptile shop was going to open in Needham Market, n/r Ipswich, Suffolk. Apparently it is someone who both she and I went to school with (small world). Anyone heard of a shop opening or going to open there?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Needham market is a bit out in the sticks for a reptile shop


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

It would be yes, but there is a serious lack of shops selling a decent amount of reptile equipment and livestock around this area. Its not always that easy to get to the bigger towns when you don't drive or have easy access to a car. There is now a surprising amount of people that keep reps as well as or instead of the usual fur and featherd creatures. If I think about it there is not much selection in any pet shop in this area unless you go to the larger stores in bigger towns. Sometimes people are willing to pay a little extra if they just need a couple of small items in a hurry obviously for larger amount of items you can not beat the web.


----------



## chescabom (Dec 26, 2011)

*new shop in Needham Market*

Yes there is a new shop in Needham Market in the old town hall (used to be the antique centre) i can't wait to get in there and get my new addition to my little family. Good for needham to get some new shops and hopefully bring people into shop who would normally go elsewhere.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

chescabom said:


> Yes there is a new shop in Needham Market in the old town hall (used to be the antique centre) i can't wait to get in there and get my new addition to my little family. Good for needham to get some new shops and hopefully bring people into shop who would normally go elsewhere.


So they are selling livestock as well? Is it open daily do you know?


----------



## chescabom (Dec 26, 2011)

Red123 said:


> So they are selling livestock as well? Is it open daily do you know?


Yes they have livestock. open Wednesday to Sunday


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you know the name of the shop by any chance? Or a phone number if you live local to it?


----------



## tkpat (May 17, 2011)

the shop is called scales & tails and it is open wed through to sun 9 30 till 5 30 10 00 till 4 00 sunday it is my shop if you need anything let me no the number is 07903111713 cheers


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

*More Info PLEASE*



tkpat said:


> the shop is called *scales & tails* and it is open wed through to sun 9 30 till 5 30 10 00 till 4 00 sunday it is my shop if you need anything let me no the number is 07903111713 cheers


Oh, that sounds familiar. 
Where have you been? I'm surprised you are not putting the word about on here as it were. 
Are you yourself an experienced Reptile keeper? 
So what exactly do you stock? 
Snakes? 
Lizards? 
Inverts? 
Vivs? 
Decor? 
Substrates? 
Frozen/Live Foods? 
Heating/Lighting Equipment?
What brands do you sell? 
Is it a shop that has everything for reps or do you order in on request?
Sorry for all the questions its just there are not many rep shops around this area as I am sure you have researched and know.

Thanks


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Right, I have just found some of the answers to my questions on Facebook. Some really nice photos on there by the way. Really think you should make a point of posting some info and pics on here. There are alot of keepers out there that I am sure would be very interested to know about you. If wasn't for my bank manageress I would not have a clue that you existed. Will certainly be paying a visit shortly, I am hoping to add to my small collection next year and you may well be able to help me do this.


The Old Town Hall, so you almost next to Bosmere Tackle?


----------



## Afroe72 (Mar 18, 2012)

This shop is now under new ownership but still is as good as ever and has a great selection of live stock, equipment and food


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Afroe72 said:


> This shop is now under new ownership but still is as good as ever and has a great selection of live stock, equipment and food


It's better than before. A really wide range of reptiles all shapes and sizes, invertebrates, amphibians and shelled are available along with a wide range of live and frozen foods. I am really so tempted to buy the Green Burmese, shame its a female. Also excellent service from the owner who is always happy to help and willing to have a good chat with you. Would highly recommend people to pay Big Kev's Scale & Tails a visit.


----------

